# Any reputable online MDiv programs for a friend in Japan



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 27, 2010)

Please read the title carefully and only offer suggestions if you know of any good Seminaries that offer online MDiv programs. My friend has very limited income and wants to pursue an MDiv. While a completely online program is not ideal, it's not really an option for him to move from Okinawa. Also, given the time differences, the courses that some offer via distant education would meet during his work day.

Any ideas? Do any have satellite distant education programs in the Far East?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Sep 27, 2010)

A couple of questions:
-Is he looking for an accredited program? If not, there are some options. I've listed many of them at my site: Reformed Distance Theological Education Programs. The main unaccredited ones that provide an M.Div. are Whitefield and Birmingham.
-Is he only wanting schools that would describe themselves as Reformed? I believe there are other options that are accredited, but not Reformed.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 27, 2010)

Doesn't Greenville Seminary provide distance classes?


----------



## Covenant Joel (Sep 27, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> Doesn't Greenville Seminary provide distance classes?


 

They do, but to get the M.Div., your last 24 credits/year has to be in residence. So it's not fully online.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm assuming he's looking for something in English?

Reformed International Theological Seminary

The North American Reformed Seminary

Third millennium Ministries offers courses at seminary level, but I'm not sure about the MDiv.

He might check for something out of the Philippines or South Korea, as there are seminaries there. Maybe he could find something with a distance component.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Sep 27, 2010)

I forgot to mention one more: Miami International Theological Seminary (MINTS). They have study centers (not sure where) and they have online course offerings as well. They utilize some materials from Covenant and ThirdMill, as well as some of their own. It's from a Reformed perspective, and is used widely around the world. They use Moodle for online classes.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 27, 2010)

The RPCNA has a seminary in Japan called Kobe Theological Hall. I could give a contact email address to see what they could do to work with him. I do not know if they offer the MDiv COMPLETELY online. I really don't understand how it could be done totally online because of the practical theology aspect of the training.


----------



## JM (Sep 27, 2010)

Toronto Baptist Seminary


----------



## Zenas (Sep 27, 2010)

Willem van Oranje said:


> I'm assuming he's looking for something in English?



Why is it every time someone is looking for a resource or an answer, your reply hinged on what language they want it in?


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Sep 27, 2010)

Zenas said:


> Willem van Oranje said:
> 
> 
> > I'm assuming he's looking for something in English?
> ...


 
Well, isn't it a relevant question? I was thinking this guy might be Japanese.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 18, 2010)

LAMP Theological Seminary


----------

